# Anal gland don't empty (what fiber)



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi
I wtd to know if any of you have had anal gland issues and have found a remedy that helps dogs with anal glands that dont empty.

I have a cocker spaniel just over 2 yrs old and his a very healthy boy except his anal glands often don't empty. I have tried to empty them but i find it quite difficult so the vet always does it for me
vet recommends protexin pro fiber but i find this a little pricey for simply fiber pellets
Shall i use a teaspoon of bran in with his food or would a carrot or small apple be better?
He has natural instinct raw and we often give him a carrot or egg to eat as treats.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Yomper said:


> Hi
> I wtd to know if any of you have had anal gland issues and have found a remedy that helps dogs with anal glands that dont empty.
> 
> I have a cocker spaniel just over 2 yrs old and his a very healthy boy except his anal glands often don't empty. I have tried to empty them but i find it quite difficult so the vet always does it for me
> ...


Bones, will firm him up more, chicken wings would be an option, if he has firm solid poos it can help empty the glans naturally..


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Anal glands are a pain (pun intended). 

Moistened bran is good, also cooked brown rice. Apples (not the pips though these can be toxic to dogs as they contain a small amount of cyanide), Carrots are good, fresh squash also cooked, tinned pumpkin is good as you can mash it up and freeze into blocks and add later. Don't use canned veg as it has a high level of salt. You can get veg frozen, Natures Diet do one, this has been frozen into little blocks. I would add veg and fruit to his diet in general, not just to use as treats. 

Hope these suggestion help.


----------



## ArdenGrange (Apr 8, 2013)

An economical gluten free option is to add 1 teaspoon of very well cooked lentils to each 100g of food. (Lentils can make some dogs a bit windy but cooking them well should help avoid this as will introducing them at half a teaspoon/100g to start with). 

I'm guessing his stools are ok from your post but if they are on the soft side sometimes then sorting that part out should have a positive effect on the anal gland emptying mechanism, but he may be a boy who just doesn't have the glands positioned optimally and will always need a helping hand. 

Be careful not to overdo the fibre as too much can be a problem as well.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel your pain (or rather you're dogs!) - Maisie has had terrible trouble with hers

I've been adding Protexin Profibre  to her breakfast and some bran at dinner time - as well as improving the quality of food she's getting

Her stool are now really firm (I'd say 95% of the time *sigh*) and she does get a bone now & then (which makes them like rocks ) BUT she still has problems with her glands ......


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> I feel your pain (or rather you're dogs!) - Maisie has had terrible trouble with hers
> 
> I've been adding Protexin Profibre to her breakfast and some bran at dinner time - as well as improving the quality of food she's getting
> 
> Her stool are now really firm (I'd say 95% of the time *sigh*) and she does get a bone now & then (which makes them like rocks ) BUT she still has problems with her glands ......


Yup I agree. I had a bitch who's anal glands needed emptying at least every two weeks and her poos were always rock solid.

In my experience if they suffer from anal gland problems as youngsters they very often cease to have problems by the time they get to 4-5 yrs old. Whereas if they develop anal glands problems later (around 7-8 yrs old) they tend to need them emptying regularly from then on.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if this may be any help, Not something Ive had personal experience of using but spotted when looking for something else.

http://www.dorwest.com/Page/AnalGlandsDogs


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think its just an individual dog thing tbh. Some say bones will make stools harder and the pressure will empty the glands each time the dogs goes to toilet, others say bran to make the consistency softer. 

All my six are raw fed, have plenty of bones and all exactly the same diet. Kali has had three anal gland abscesses because the fluid in the glands isn't fluid enough to come out on its own, its like hardened toothpaste. Flynns empty at the drop of a hat and you can see it as he poops, sometime it will happen if he passes wind too and the other four have never had theirs emptied in two to nine years. 

Sometimes they settle as the dog gets older because Flynns were constantly emptying as a youngster, I'd even considered having his glands removed as he'd have that awful fishy smell regularly but its settled now and the vet says he's got very healthy glands that empty as they should. 

So IMO diet makes little difference, they either have issues or they don't and if they need emptying often best to get the vet to show you how to do it. Kali's have to be emptied internally and I was so chuffed the first time I managed to do it, far better than a stressful vet visit.


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Glad to see i am not on my own.
His stools are mostly firm although i did read somewhere that to firm stools still wont empty the anal glands so the right consistency is essential. I think i will go though all the above mentioned and give each one a few weeks to see what works. I got a sneaky feeling its just hi, and no matter what i feed him he will still need them emptied. I will try either bran or lentils first as he does often get carrots and chicken wings. I will let u know how i get on if anything works :biggrin:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I reckon its the individual dog-mine are raw fed but need glands done manually or I get it leaked on me when they're on my knee!  They get loads of bones. 

Fibre worked for an old dog of mine, the bran you get in supermarkets, I just added a teaspoon every meal.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a cockapoo and she cant empty hers either, i did some googling and it can be common in cockers.

She is fed fibre and nature diet and her poos are like little rocks but she just cant empty them, i got a whiff earlier today so i had to empty them then goive her a bum wash in the sink.

some dogs just dont seem to be able to do it themselves and i prefer to do it myself at home saves the extra stress and cost of going to the vets every month.


----------



## budsy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi
I have an 11 year cocker spaniel who developed this problem when he was 8. After countless visits to the vet - I finally found a total cure for him. I feed him half a cup of skinners duck and rice with 1 weetabix crushed in and 2 garlic and fenugreek tablets (dorwest). I mix it with a little water to moisten it. I feed him twice a day and give him hardly any human food (sometimes a bit if chicken). The tablets are approx £25 for 500 tablets. I now have a really happy healthy cocker spaniel.


----------

